# red cow carpark



## macnas (1 Feb 2009)

To access the red cow luas carpark, for cars coming inwards from Naas, is there a right hand turn on the N7 or do I have to go around the roundabout?      Saturday morning!


----------



## Pee (2 Feb 2009)

There's a slip road to the right for the LUAS, watch for the signs after Bewleys Hotel.


----------



## lynchie (3 Feb 2009)

Pee said:


> There's a slip road to the right for the LUAS, watch for the signs after Bewleys Hotel.



That slip road is no longer there. Stay left and take the turn for monastery road, and take the new bridge over the N7 into the Luas car park.


----------



## macnas (3 Feb 2009)

after a long search I got this map of the new access to luas car park

http://www.m50.ie/index.php?page=29-11-08-layout


----------



## Pee (4 Feb 2009)

lynchie said:


> That slip road is no longer there. Stay left and take the turn for monastery road, and take the new bridge over the N7 into the Luas car park.


 
Apologies for that, twas there the last time I used it but now I head for Tallaght P&R.


----------



## Joe Nonety (12 Aug 2009)

macnas said:


> after a long search I got this map of the new access to luas car park
> 
> http://www.m50.ie/index.php?page=29-11-08-layout


 

Was looking for this. Thanks.


----------

